# SS 10.10.20 - Haydn #46



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony #46 in B major, Hob. I/46

1. Vivace
2. Poco adagio
3. Menuet e Trio: Allegretto
4. Finale: Presto e scherzando
5. Finale
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's the return of Papa Haydn with his 46th Symphony. I always look forward to a Haydn symphony and this is one of his Sturm und Drang works which adds a little extra enjoyment for me. I hope everyone can join in this weekend. Plenty of recordings out there of this one so I don't think I need to post a YouTube link.

This one's short so I think I'll listen to two different recordings:







Adam Fischer/Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra








Antal Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Thought I'd have to go to Spotify or Youtube for a recording, then I realised I actually have got one recording of it, Ilan Volkov conducting the BBCSSO, a free CD from a magazine that I have to confess I've never listened to! :lol: Haydn on my Saturday menu then!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Why are five movements listed in the first post? It looks like the work has only four, with the final movement marked “Finale: Presto e scherzando”. I could find no mention of an alternative finale… 

Anyway I'll be listening to Dorati in this one. BTW, this is the Haydn symphony that brings back part of the minuet during the finale, as Beethoven was later to do in his 5th.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Giovanni Antonini & Il Giardino Armonico, vol. 2 of their terrific 2032 series.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll listen to Fischer and the Austro-Hungarian


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Nice! I’m going to start with Pinnock/English Concert and then enjoy Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica and A. Fischer/Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra. I know No. 45 much better because I have it on CD, but the few times I’ve heard No. 46 on the radio I’ve thought that I like it especially well among the Sturm und Drang symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

From this set for me.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to Giovanni Antonini & Il Giardino Armonico, vol. 2 of their terrific 2032 series.


I have this one,so it is my choice


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Think I will start with Pinnock, he really does lead sparkling performances of the Sturm and Drang symphonies
Then on to Dorati and perhaps I shall finish with the Haydn 2032 performance 
Perfect Saturday morning


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Just to break the chain of who's listening to whom, I'll go for Bruno Weil and his Tafelmusik chums. 

A very fine symphony, just as good as its numerical predecessor. Then again, it's Haydn, so asking whether it's any good is a bit of a duh question...!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Bruno Weil & Pinnock for me.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I 'll listen to Miluller-Kray and the Stuttgart RSO on Spotify, for a change.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Why are five movements listed in the first post? It looks like the work has only four, with the final movement marked "Finale: Presto e scherzando". I could find no mention of an alternative finale…


You didn't know about the 5th movement? lol 
That's because the poster (ie. me) was in a hurry and when he copied and pasted from the previous week for some reason he didn't see and delete the 5th movement that had been from that previous work. In other words, operator error. I apparently also do the same thing every time we have a Swiss composer and I end up typing Swedish. I would like to place the blame on my 4 hours sleep each night or the muscle relaxers for my back spasms as causing the lapses in my typing but it's probably just me being in a rush and not proofreading as I should.


----------



## MusicInTheAir (Apr 21, 2007)

I'll mention a recording I don't see discussed in this thread. I have the Pinnock, like his Haydn series very much. But even more so with several of the symphonies in this number range, there's the Janigro recording that was on Vanguard. Pretty sure it's out of print.


----------

